# Green Cornerbead



## jlohmann (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey for all you sheet rockers out there. My company has just released a totally GREEN corner bead. We are looking for a couple of professionals to try it and give us some feedback. Preferably in Minneapolis. This is our web site http://bioplasticsolutions.com/ you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm the only one in Mpls.

and tapers usually hang the bead, not the hangers


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

In CA the hangers always put on the bead. Here in MO the tapers do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried some samples he sent me. More rigid than vinyl, about the same to cut and staple. Will be needed on LEED jobs to be sure. But I don't think it's got enough flex for an arch bead.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Green Bead*

Anybody hear any more about this product?:beta1::detective:


----------

